# iPhone cases - previous gen iPod cases work!



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

I dug up a Incase slip case I had for a 30GB iPod. Fits almost perfectly! The top sticks out just a bit, but it's good enough til I can order something I really like.

So just a heads up to people lookin for cases, the regular iPod slip cases are a good alternative.


----------



## mixedup (Jul 4, 2004)

this looks alright...not bad at all...i like!


----------



## jackyk (Jun 22, 2005)

can anyone suggest a good case with a belt clip?

I'm leaning towards holsters and not silicon cases and the like because they make the phone too bulky and ugly.

But, it seems that people are having problem with the holsters on the apple.com site like the Speck holster because it just flies out!


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

I just ordered the Agent 18 EcoShield for iPhone. This case doesn't have a holster, but it might suit your needs. It seems to have good reviews and maintains a sleek look (without scratching the finish also).

Agent 18 
Review


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

This is the case I just got from eBay, was $18 shipped.
Made by Belkin, of a nice quality leather, has a screen material on the bottom so the speaker can be heard. Nice case for the price.


----------



## jackyk (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh.... that belkin case.... if you check apple.com > iphone cases..... people have really bad reviews for that one. The elastic sides apparently get weak and the bottom meshing rips.

but you're finding it okay I guess?


----------



## Duramax (Jul 21, 2007)

I just bought a SPECK case and love it. Really protects the phone.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

jackyk said:


> Oh.... that belkin case.... if you check apple.com > iphone cases..... people have really bad reviews for that one. The elastic sides apparently get weak and the bottom meshing rips.
> 
> but you're finding it okay I guess?


Yikes.. didn't read the reviews. Guess that's why it was only $9.99 plus shipping, lol.

So far so good, I always wear this style case inside my pocket, so in the event should the bottom wear out or tear, it won't drop very far. It's still snug when it's in my pocket.. I actually just dropped my phone the other day before I got this case... dangit.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

I first had the Belkin, and returned it since I drove me insane always having to remove it out of the case to see the display. Then went to the Speck... returned it also since I hated how much of a lint magnet it was. It was too bulky for carrying around in my pocket. I hope my Agent 18 works this time (it will arrive next week).... otherwise I will just seal it up with duct tape


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Yeah, I find it a little annoying trying to pry it out of the case all the time.. since the case stays in my pocket, I pull the iPhone out to use it. Ultimately, I'd like an ultra-thin, tight fitting leather skin, but no one has every made anything like it, and probably never will.

What Agent 18 case did you get?


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

Kloan: Here is their website... Agent 18 iphone It now seems they just released a second design today since it was not there last night. I just ordered the ecoshield version black (hard plastic) from ebay. Maybe I missed it, but the other one is silicon based called diamondvest. This could trap dirt and/or stretch, so I think the hard case is the way to go.


----------

